# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  KIS 2009

## Stych

*Kaspersky Internet Security* - это система комплексной защиты персонального компьютера от всех типов электронных угроз - вредоносных программ, хакерских атак, спама, программ-руткитов, шпионских программ, фишинговых писем, навязчивых рекламных всплывающих окон. В состав приложения, помимо Антивируса, входит персональный Сетевой экран нового поколения, компонент Проактивная защита, обеспечивающий защиту от новых угроз, компонент Анти-Шпион, осуществляющий защиту от интернет-мошенничества, и компонент Анти-Спам, выполняющий фильтрацию нежелательной почты.
*Kaspersky Internet Security* - это принципиально новый подход к защите информации. Главное в приложении - это ограничение прав доступа программ к ресурсам системы. Это позволяет предотвратить совершение нежелательных действий подозрительными или опасными программами. Значительно расширены возможности приложения по защите конфиденциальных данных пользователя. В состав приложения включены мастера и инструменты, значительно облегчающие выполнение специфических задач по защите вашего компьютера.

19 ноября 2008 года Лаборатория Касперского объявляет о выпуске Critical Fix 2 для приложения Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 (сборка 8.0.0.506).

*УЛУЧШЕНО* по сравнению со сборкой 8.0.0.454:

    * Самозащита приложения для противодействия модификации собственных файлов вредоносными программами.
    * Взаимодействие с Центром обеспечения безопасности Microsoft Windows.
    * Реакция продукта на перевод времени вперед вредоносными программами.

Известные проблемы в работе приложения:

    * При первом запуске очень больших (1 ГБ и более) исполняемых файлов Kaspersky Internet Security долго производит их анализ (5-10 минут) не информируя об этом пользователя.
    * Во время выполнения задачи поиска вирусов в окне отчетов счетчик проверенных объектов не обновляется. Правильное значение отображается только после завершения задачи.
    * В окне ввода пароля при проверке архива, защищенного паролем, присутствует лишняя ссылка Справка. Нажатие на эту ссылку аналогично нажатию на кнопку Пропустить.
    * В Мастере анализа безопасности возможно неверное определение параметра Автоматическое обновление системы (Windows Update) на Microsoft Windows Vista.
    * Если для задачи поиска вирусов в качестве параметра Режим запуска задано значение После обновления, задача запускается только в том случае, если при обновлении базы приложения были успешно обновлены.
    * При работе с полноэкранными приложениями, возможно мигание всплывающих окон Kaspersky Internet Security. Для активации всплывающих окон необходимо нажать левой клавишей мыши в любом месте всплывающего окна, после чего диалоговое окно полноэкранного приложения будет минимизировано.

Скачать KIS 2009 8.0.0.506 CF2 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  

Скачать базы от 29.05.2009  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*«Сервер offline обновления», его создание на Вашем персональном компьютере,
а также подготовка к обновлению Kaspersky Internet Security 2009*

Первый этап обновления баз данных сигнатур вирусов:
1) Откройте диск «С» на Вашем компьютере.
2) Создайте папку «kav_upd_is».
Второй этап обновления баз данных сигнатур вирусов:
3) Откройте выше скаченный Вами архив «kav_upd_is_год/месяц/число.rar».
4) В появившемся на экране вашего монитора окне нажмите два раза на папку «kav_upd_is_год/месяц/число».
5) Далее откройте архив «kav_upd_is.rar» двойным кликом левой кнопкой мышки.
6) Появилось окно с обновлением баз данных сигнатур вирусов. Нажмите на клавиатуре комбинацию клавиш Ctrl+A (без плюса , просто зажмите обе клавиши одновременно, причём «А» должна быть английской 
7) Нажмите на кнопку «Извлечь…»
8) В появившемся на экране вашего монитора окне «Путь и параметры извлечения» в графе «Путь для извлечения (если не существует, то будет создан)» пропишите английскими буквами «C:\kav_upd_is» (без кавычек  и нажмите на кнопку «ОК».
9)Наведите курсор «мышки» на значок в трее и кликните правой кнопкой «мышки». В открытом окне наведите курсор на пункт «Настройка» и кликните левой кнопкой «мышки» на данный пункт.
10)На экране монитора появилось окно программы Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 «Настройка общих параметров защиты»; найдите пункт «Обновление» и кликните левой кнопкой мышки на этот пункт.
11)В пункте «Обновление» окна «Настройка обновления баз и модулей Kaspersky Internet Security» нажмите на кнопку «Настройка».
12)На экране монитора появилось окно; нажмите на пункт «Добавить».
13)В графе «Источник» появившегося окна пропишите директорию нахождения антивирусных баз на Вашем персональном компьютере: (запись осуществляется английскими буквами) С:\kav_upd_is; нажмите кнопку «ОК».
14)На экране монитора появилось окно уже с добавленным сервером (С:\kav_upd_is). Установите флажок на пункте «С:\kav_upd_is», а с пункта «Серверы обновлений «Лаборатории Касперского»» снимите установленный по умолчанию флажок; нажмите кнопку «ОК».
15) На экране монитора появилось окно программы Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 «Настройка обновления баз и модулей Kaspersky Internet Security»; нажмите кнопку «Применить».
16) Нажмите кнопку «ОК».
17) Наведите курсор «мышки» на этот значок и кликните правой кнопкой «мышки». В открытом окне наведите курсор на пункт «Обновление» и кликните левой кнопкой «мышки» на данный пункт.
18) В появившемся окне «Обновление» нажмите кнопку «Запустить обновление».
19) Дождитесь окончания обновления баз и программных модулей.
20) При удачном выполнении обновления на экране Вашего монитора Вы увидите данное окно указывающие на успешное обновление  баз и программных модулей. Поздравляем Вас с удачным обновлением. В данном окне Вы можете ознакомится с датой и временем выпуска баз.

----------


## Stych

*Kaspersky Security Suite CBE 2009*

Сей продукт вы не найдете на официальном сайте Касперского. Эта версия не предназначена для продажи, она предоставляется бесплатно одним из самых продаваемых немецких компьютерных журналов в Европе - Computer Bild.

Computer Bild регулярно бесплатно предоставляет сей продукт вот уже несколько лет.

Вообще говоря, Kaspersky Security Suite CBE 2009 - точная копия Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 v8.0.0.504 за исключением того, что интерфейс у ней на немецком языке. Однако, его можно поменять на английский.

1. Идем на [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и заполняем регистрационную форму.

2. Проверяем почту. Жмем на линк подтверждения.

3. Логонимся, затем для запроса лицензии выбираем вторую галку.

4. Проверяем почту еще раз. Должен прийти ключик для активации.

5. Качаем последнюю версию Kaspersky Security Suite CBE 2009 ([Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]) и устанавливаем.

6. Для смены языка на английский: жмем кнопочку Einstellungen (справа вверху), дабы попасть в настройки.

7. Слева в дереве жмем Parameter, убираем галку Selbstschutz aktiveren и жмем ОК.

8. Открываем редактор реестра: Пуск :: Выполнить :: regedit
Открываем ветку HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\KasperskyLab\protected  \AVP8\environment

9. Находим параметр Localization и меняем de на en.

10. Теперь можно перезагрузиться.

Хотя лицензия действительна лишь до 13 сентября, весьма велика вероятность получить продление от того же Computer Bild, котоый предоставляет ее аж с 2007 года.

----------


## BiZ111

Интересно, почему ЛК не предусматривает немецкий язык.

А вот насчёт англофикации не понимаю. Для чего проделывать весь этот геморой с языками, если можно просто скачать KIS2009 ENG?

----------


## Sanych

Почему не предусматривает? Очень даже предусматривает.  У немцев довольно поппулярны продукты Каспера.

----------


## BiZ111

Тогда не вижу логики в:
Kaspersky Security Suite CBE 2009 - точная копия Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 v8.0.0.504 за исключением того, что интерфейс у ней на немецком языке.

Когда можно просто зайти на сайт ЛК и скачал KIS 2009 на немецком языке.

И потом ещё англофицировать эту точную копию для чего-то, если можно зайти на тот же сайт ЛК и скачать английский KIS 2009.

Зачем так извращаться и придумывать велосипеды.

----------

